# Hybrid Clubs



## slowhand (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,

This is my first post, so please be gentle 

I have just returned to golf after a long abscence (15 years), and the changes in equipment in the time I have been away are astounding. I have seen a lot written about hybrid clubs, and was wondering what they are equivalent to in terms of regular irons or woods, as they only seem to be marked in loft angles.

I.e, is a 21* hybrid equivalent in length to a 3 iron (I assume the flight would be different)?

Can someone explain these clubs to me?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## adamk15 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I'm no expert but I do atleast own a hybrid club...

I hit my 4 iron about 160yds, my 22Â° (3 iron equivalent hybrid about 180ish and my 18.5Â° 5 wood about 200yds. So, it does slot in nicely inbetween.

I believe I probably hit my 3 hybrid further than I would hit a 3 iron but this is only due to the fact that I'm a mid handicapper and don't strike the ball consistently well.

Finally, hybrids definetly go higher than irons, I think. My 3 hybrid goes higher than my 4 iron anyway. I love my hybrid and would recommend it to anyone who hasn't got the fastest swing and isn't a consistent ball striker.

Hope this helps


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 1, 2009)

Despite having played for over 20 years, I am still guilty of getting the "long iron blues". Fine with 5 iron and up, but stick a 4 or 3 iron in my hand and all chances of a nice smooth swing go out of the window as my grip tightens up and I try to help the ball up in the air rather than let the club do the work. 
I've got back into golf big time over the last 8 months or so, and had heard of hybrids, but had never hit one. And to be honest, I didn't want to. I was a "purist" and hybrids to me smacked off "gimmick" like a chipper or alien sand wedge.
But a mate of mine bought a new set of clubs just before Christmas and these came with hybrids. I watched him hit them, and it got me thinking that if they worked for him, they could work for me. I had a couple of knocks with one down at the driving range and it convinced me. 
First iron to take a hike from the bag was my 3. This was replaced with a 20 degree Fli-Hi hybrid. I really gained confidence with it, much more than the old 3 iron. So then the 4 came out too, to be replaced with the matching 4 Mizuno hybrid. I can honestly say that my standard 3 and 4 irons will never be going back in the bag. On a 200 yard par 3, or a 200 yard approach shot the hybrid will come out of the bag, no question. Much easier to get a consistent strike out of them than the iron they replaced, much easier to control. I can hit a fade or a draw with either one, something I couldn't do with my irons. And last Sunday I had a horrible shot facing me. Two options. Chip out sideways and risk dropping a shot, or try a "miracle" shot keeping it very low under some branches and give myself a chance of a chip and putt par. The miracle shot was pulled off courtesy of the hybrid. 180 yard low runner that got to the edge of the green. And I made par!
I could never had done this with my 3 or 4 iron.


----------



## KeefG (Aug 1, 2009)

Firstly - welcome to the forum fella!

I can only echo Smiffy's comments on them to be honest!

I bought my 20* Fli-Hi instead of a 5W, and when I got it I couldnt hit a bad shot with it, easily my most consistant club in the bag and it can be used off the tee, fairway, rough, bunker....you name it.

Then I learned how to hit my driver and suddenly couldnt hit my hybrid anymore.....I have now made friends with it again and love it to bits.

I do still have my 3 & 4 irons in the bag but these are coming out soon to make way for a GW and something else that i'm undecided on yet, maybe a chipper.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2009)

Dumped my 3 and 4 irons a couple of years ago - just can't hit them consistently enough compared to the hybrids. I used to be able to blast a 3 iron but that was far back in the mists of time. Times, age, injury etc means I just can't do it anymore. Hybrids make the game more enjoyable - do you like slapping your 3 iron 50 yards or stroking a 3 hybrid 200+?

I'm waiting for the anti-hybrid brigade to get on their soapboxes again!!


----------



## KeefG (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm waiting for the anti-hybrid brigade to get on their soapboxes again!!
		
Click to expand...

It'll be fun when they do....

C'mon you bunch of pussies, we know you're biting your lips really hard, give in to your thoughts and have a rant on the subject....we dare you


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm waiting for the anti-hybrid brigade to get on their soapboxes again!!
		
Click to expand...

It'll be fun when they do....

C'mon you bunch of pussies, we know you're biting your lips really hard, give in to your thoughts and have a rant on the subject....we dare you   

Click to expand...








Hybrids ?  Devil's clubs ! Bah Humbug and all that.

When I took up the game, a mere 30 years ago now, I had a 2I blade that went as straight as an arrow, and NEVER missed a fairway off the tee, or a green from the fairway ( waddya mean 'selective memory' ? )

So when I started again this year I just don't like the look of hybrids, they look like Big Eezee clubs to me - you know, beginners, losers, and grandads clubs ( think chipper, only bigger ).

So I've been practising with my 3I until I can get it right.

I think by the time I can even occasionally hit one off the middle, I should have saved enough for a 18* hybrid.  

Look, I'm playing like a beginner, I haven't won a game all year, and I'm soon to be a grandad - why shouldn't I have one ( or two, maybe ).


----------



## RGDave (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome slowhand.

I, like you, was out of the game for a long time and returned two years ago.

First thing I bought was a 460cc driver (to replace a 250cc Callaway) then a hybrid/rescue 21 degree.

For accuracy, I still prefer a real 3 iron (and have one too), but for general use, the hybrid is in my bag. Easy to hit, higher flight and excellent off the tee or fairway or even the rough stuff. Similar distance off a peg, probably a few yards longer off the fairway.

Trouble is, I slice it worse than any club in the bag  

Go and try one.....see what you think.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2009)

I use to think hybrids were for poor playes but when I returned to golf after a hiatus I really struggled by manfully kept the 3 and 4 iron in the bag although everytime I used them it would be a disaster. In the end I swallowed my pride and tried a cobra DWS baffer (3 hybrid). What a blinkered fool I hade been. It made the game so much easier off the tee on long par 3's, out of rough where I'd attempt to gouge a 5 wood with obvious consequences and into long par 4's where it would rise and drop softly onto the green. 

The 3 iron was consigned to the spare room (with numerous drivers, putters assorted wedges) and I was a hybrid convert. I have found I can hit my 4 iron in my current set and upgraded to a TM burner hybrid and I'm happy. 

My advice is to go and try as many as you can in 3 and 4 iron lofts. You won't regret getting one


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've a 19 degree Taylor Made which i hit with a nice wee draw it goes on a nice flight and good distance and you can hit it out of any terrible lie. An old mans club as my brother calls it ,he still plays with a bladed Mizuno 1 iron which is great for him because he can hit ,i just use it for spreading butter on my rolls.
Go get one mate there quality.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2009)

I used my hybrid three times yesterday. Twice on long par 3's and one approach shot. I topped the bloody thing (terribly) every time.
Yesterday was not a good "hybrid" day....


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got two hybrids a Yonex 3, which was fine on the demo day but has gone on strike since (must devote more time to this) and a really chunky Bayhill 4 (25*) which has started to become a more consistent go to - though it can get the sulks and top everything.

I think my problem is falling into the trap of using it as a wood.

actually, now I remember, I've also got a 2 languishing in the cupboard. bought it in a macho moment, goes like a rocket when caught right but that's so rare.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 3, 2009)

In general, a 21 degree hybrid is a 3 iron. 24 degrees is a 4 iron, etc, to answer the op.

You get a much higher flight than an iron, with more carry, and a soft landing.

They are easier to hit than the equivalent iron, and can be used from a greater variety of lies (ie: tee peg, fairway, semi, bundhu), and even for chipping around the greens from the fringe (like a chipper, but more socially acceptable).

The odd bit is the shaft. You buy a 21 to replace your 3i, and then get a graphite shaft in it, which makes it hit longer than a 3 iron. This then leaves a gap in the bag again where the 3i was.

You need to try one, (as some don't get on with them), but nearly every one who has tried them has one in the bag. YHou also need to make sure it fills the gap you want it to fill in your bag.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are easier to hit than the equivalent iron, and can be used from a greater variety of lies (ie: tee peg, fairway, semi, bundhu), and even for chipping around the greens from the fringe (like a chipper, but more socially acceptable).
		
Click to expand...

and can be used to punch out from beneath trees.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, guys. I went to a shop this lunchtime to hit a few, and it turns out I hit the 24Â° further than the 21Â°!

The guy in the shop (who used to teach at Leeds Golf Center at Wike Ridge) recommended I drop both the 3I & 4I from my bag and replace them with the 24Â° hybrid. The only problem is I then decided to try out the BiG Bertha Diablo driver in 11Â° draw configuration, and was absolutely spanking it. The guy actually thought I was a 9 handicapper based on my swing and clubhead speed!

So now I have to decide what to do. Obvously the driver is a lot more money, but the guy's opinion was that it would do more for my game than the hybrid.

Suggestions?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like sales patter to me. The driver is bigger bucks to him so of course he'll say it'll do more for your game. I actually think the hybrid would be a better buy in terms of versatility


----------



## slowhand (Aug 3, 2009)

To be honest, he also said that if budget was an issue then I should get the hybrid first and wait on the driver. I'm just really confused now as to what would be best for my game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2009)

Hybid - simples. You have a driver that is functional if not always your best friend and the hybrid will give you so many more otions out on the course than trying to use a 3 or 4 iron (personally I still carry/use my 4)


----------



## julsk10 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have  Mizuno 17 and 23 degree hybrids. I use these clubs more than any of the other irons in my bag, this being partly due to a number of long par 4's at my club. I would recommend anyone considering a hybrid to try the mizuno first (I have used MD,TM and a Wilson hybrids and feel the Mizuno is much better.) I still carry a 4 iron but this is mostly used for low punch shots.


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 4, 2009)

To be honest, he also said that if budget was an issue then I should get the hybrid first and wait on the driver. I'm just really confused now as to what would be best for my game.
		
Click to expand...

He sounds like a damn good salesman to me.

People buy on emotions, not logic.  

You went into the shop to talk about hybrids. You are looking for a good, effective club, but you're not drooling over it.  So as a salesman the first job is to get you relaxed enough to try it.  Job done.  You now have the info to make a purchase, but you didn't.

Why not ? ( rhetorical question, btw )

So he works on your emotions.  Get you handling a Big Dog, which obviously gets your juices flowing.  

Now he has you coming and going.  You obviously want to buy the driver, and are looking for excuses to make the purchase.  But if you manage to keep your logic over the emotion, he still has a backup sale of the hybrid.

Or if he's lucky, you might buy both.

If he's done a good job on you, that's not bad, btw.  He's not manipulating you, he's giving you all the reasons to buy what you want to buy.  It's a win, win situation.

So many people think a good salesman is trying to get them to part with their money.  Not true.  He's trying to help you buy into your particular dream.  The fact he gets paid for it is no diferent to Bobmac getting paid for his services, or a plumber for that matter.

I think he deserves for you to get both if you can afford it.  You'll feel better for it when your handicap starts tumbling.  

If not get the one that you NEED more.  How many times in a round do you use a driver ? How many times a hybrid ?  How often does your current driver leave you in a tough position, making the rest of the hole impossible to score on ?  How many times do you mess up your 3 and 4 irons losing you strokes on a hole ?  



( If I were in your shoes and found a driver that I could confidantly spank up the middle, I'd go with it.  My driver hits them in the rough and out of bounds.  My 3I may well top it 100 yards, or slice it into the rough short and right.

Either way.  My driver puts me in positions that makes me blob a hole.  My 3I goes no further than my 4I, so I can just as easily use that, leave myself a 10 yard chip/pitch to the green, losing a maximum of one shot.  For me, simples.  For you ?  Dunno )

Good luck deciding


----------



## CrapHacker (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like sales patter to me. The driver is bigger bucks to him so of course he'll say it'll do more for your game.
		
Click to expand...

It would have been sales patter if he'd tried to get Slowhand to buy the club without trying it.  Not good sales technique.

But the puppy dog close......

Ask Smiffy.  He's the master.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 4, 2009)

walk away. go to a different shop then be stunned and amazed when the new salesman presents you with exactly the same options, for the same reasons, with a totally different pair of clubs.


----------



## feary (Aug 4, 2009)

As you are a beginner i would go for a hybrid.


----------



## slowhand (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not really a beginner, just been away for a while, but still had the odd game during that time.

Anyway, I took the plunge and bought the 24Â° hybrid today. Took it to the range this evening and it was great. Really nice shot shape and distance, and even the miss-hits went far.

Only bad news I had was from the guy in the shop. I took my 3 & 4 irons in so I could compare distances, etc. He took one look at them and told me they wee fakes! I looked the up on Callaway's web site this afternoon and he's right. The hosel is different from the picture on the sight.

Been looking at some 2008 Big Bertha irons. Can get graphite shafted 5-SW for Â£434, but am undecided as I wasn't hitting the irons I have too badly. Think I'll update the driver first and wait until next year for the irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2009)

Why not look at demo days as a lot of places will do decent deals on the day and may take your old clubs as trade in.


----------



## JustOne (Aug 5, 2009)

If not get the one that you NEED more.  How many times in a round do you use a driver ? How many times a hybrid ?  How often does your current driver leave you in a tough position, making the rest of the hole impossible to score on ?  How many times do you mess up your 3 and 4 irons losing you strokes on a hole ?
		
Click to expand...

Get BOTH, that way if you hit a bad drive you'll have a club that you can recover with.

Simples!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just started playing again after years out of the game, so when I went for a club fitting a Hybrid club was completely new to me.
I always thought I'd end up with a 'traditional' make-up of clubs as someone said on the previous page, but I ended up buying one because it filled the gap between 3-wood and 3-iron better than a 5-wood did.

Every article I've read about hybrids mentions how easy they are to hit, but to be honest so far I've hit more bad shots with it than any other club in my bag!
I don't know if it's because of the odd length of it, somewhere between a wood and an iron, or just because it's new to me, but so far it's the leading candidate to be left in the boot when I play a game to rules, since some idiot forgot about the putter when he was counting up to 14 clubs when deciding what to order


----------



## Twire (Aug 5, 2009)

Been looking at some 2008 Big Bertha irons. Can get graphite shafted 5-SW for Â£434, but am undecided as I wasn't hitting the irons I have too badly. Think I'll update the driver first and wait until next year for the irons.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look in the for sale section.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are hitting your irons ok, what is the problem with them being fake? They are still irons, and they work for you.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2009)

Was about to say the same thing. Just becasue they're fakes doesn't mean they're no good. If they work for you I'd stick with them - who else is going to know. Apart from us that is..


----------



## slowhand (Aug 5, 2009)

Have a look in the for sale section.    

Click to expand...

Just seen your advert (it was hidden away on the second page), but unfortunately I'm looking for regular flx shafts and standard lie. Pity  , as they seem a good price.


----------

